# Private pics



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

hahahahahaha...omg, the things that come up on this forum.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

What!!!
Are you talking about a line up?
Or a spot the difference puzzle?


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I mean if u just sent 4 random pics and included yourself. Just a pic of it nothing else.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I saw a Japanese game show on the HBO "Real Sex" series once where they had a **** lineup. Only the men were on one side of a plywood wall and all stuck their ****s through holes like glory holes. The ladies had to find their husband's ****. They looked at them, played with them, sucked them hard, and some even got them off so they could see how they cum. Only 1 of the 3 women I saw picked out the right ****.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I saw a Japanese game show on the HBO "Real Sex" series once where they had a **** lineup. Only the men were on one side of a plywood wall and all stuck their ****s through holes like glory holes. The ladies had to find their husband's ****. They looked at them, played with them, sucked them hard, and some even got them off so they could see how they cum. Only 1 of the 3 women I saw picked out the right ****.


Yes, Japanese, I was thinking Swedish. Was hilarious. And IIRC they also reversed it and the ladies had to be ID'd from just boobs.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> Yes, Japanese, I was thinking Swedish. Was hilarious. And IIRC they also reversed it and the ladies had to be ID'd from just boobs.


I remember that. When I watched it I wondered how many of the ladies actually knew exactly which one was their husband's but wanted to take this opportunity to suck some strange.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Couple111 said:


> Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?


If my husband did this to me, I would send an eye roll emoji back (the lineup, I mean). Or I might pick the ugliest, smallest one on purpose. Then I might block him and buy him some baby diapers on the way home.

I feel sorry for any wife whose sad little husband would do this.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

No I don't and yes she could.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I knew who the OP was on this thread before I even opened it. 

Geez, does your WHOLE LIFE and IDENTITY revolve around your d!ck???


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

My wife likes suggestive pics rather than straight up penis pics. I do believe she would recognize mine in the scenario you presented.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

3Xnocharm said:


> I knew who the OP was on this thread before I even opened it.
> 
> Geez, does your WHOLE LIFE and IDENTITY revolve around your d!ck???


In the grand scheme of things life has absolutely zero meaning and everything is insignificant. With that understanding, for a man to revolve his life around his johnson is not a wasted life. :wink2::grin2:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?



At least 3 times a day. It’s always obvious which one is mine because mine doesn’t fit onto her iPhone scree and she has to resize it. 
She can’t get through her day without **** pics so I try to show some compassion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I saw a Japanese game show on the HBO "Real Sex" series once where they had a **** lineup. Only the men were on one side of a plywood wall and all stuck their ****s through holes like glory holes. The ladies had to find their husband's ****. They looked at them, played with them, sucked them hard, and some even got them off so they could see how they cum. Only 1 of the 3 women I saw picked out the right ****.




We call this: Friday night.
I bet the women deliberately picked whichever **** they wanted to play with, disregarding whether it’s the husband’s or not...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

3Xnocharm said:


> I knew who the OP was on this thread before I even opened it.
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, does your WHOLE LIFE and IDENTITY revolve around your d!ck???




But he doesn’t know which one is his. I think he may have lost his sense of identity 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> Then I might block him and buy him some baby diapers on the way home.



Oh, are you also into diaper fetish? This is a rare one bit comes up here from time to time...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Oh, are you also into diaper fetish? This is a rare one bit comes up here from time to time...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL you are twisted

Nah, it's just that all babies need diapers, even the big ones.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> LOL you are twisted




Can’t help it. It’s how they made me! (after somebody’s image, I heard...). I personally would use another template next time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Couple111 (Nov 2, 2018)

I also find it rather odd. I was out with a few buddies on the weekend and on of them told me a guy he works with does this with his wife. I asked why and he said the guy is into it. Not my cup of tea. I just thought I would ask to see if anyone else heard of this.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Couple111 said:


> I also find it rather odd. I was out with a few buddies on the weekend and on of them told me a guy he works with does this with his wife. I asked why and he said the guy is into it. Not my cup of tea. I just thought I would ask to see if anyone else heard of this.




Which part is odd? To send your own **** pics or someone else’s? The opening post wasn’t clear. I thought you meant to ask whether guys send their own **** pics to their wife.

How do you get hold of other guys’ **** pics?  Do you ask them if they can pose for you for a moment or do you ask them to take the pics in private and then give them to you, to forward to your wife for identification?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

inmyprime said:


> Which part is odd? To send your own **** pics or someone else’s? The opening post wasn’t clear. I thought you meant to ask whether guys send their own **** pics to their wife.
> 
> How do you get hold of other guys’ **** pics?  Do you ask them if they can pose for you for a moment or do you ask them to take the pics in private and then give them to you, to forward to your wife for identification?
> 
> ...


What you don't subscribe to the private **** pic forum here?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?


Oh goodie! A **** pic thread!

Yes, most men I’ve been with once in a relationship have sent me **** pics. Yes, if he sent me 4 random ****s I would be able to tell which one was his. Assuming all else being equal in angle of shot, light exposure, amount of **** hardness, being the same in all 4. If he searched the internet first for 3 ****s that look just like his and were all shot the same, he might fool me.

I would of course wonder why he was suddenly obsessed with ****s. And would think perhaps he just liked looking at all the ****s, or even....heck, who are these guys? I would wonder, is he hanging out with guys who are whipping their ****s out for pics and then sharing them?

Used the word **** at least once in every sentence except “oh goodie”. :grin2:


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

THIS is where tattoos would be appreciated!


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

You know, there are two holier than thous in this thread who came in just to insult and not talk about the topic. Isn’t that against the board code of conduct or do only the overtly obnoxious people get warned or banned? If you don’t like the topic, scroll by and keep your useless judgemental garbage to yourself.

On topic, I have sent a quasi **** pic to my gf when she was sending me some booty pics. My ex wife sent naked shots a lot and always wanted a crotch shot (in pants). Of course, she sent nudie pics to others. 

I may have to try the lineup one. Think she’d love it. Might make me feel insecure though. 🤔


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

No, not the part of me she is most interested in.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Couple111 said:


> Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?


I've never sent anyone a picture of my prick not even my wife.

That said in the past with my wife's consent I have posted a picture of my prick to a fetish website with my wife's mouth wrapped around the tip of it.

As to sending my wife random pictures of other mens appendages along with my own. As long as it is erect and she can see the top of it she ought to recognise mine.

Since it bears the evidence of a day when a previous partner snapped it sideways while she was on top (fortunately it got better). Which was the only time that I curled up in a ball and sat under a shower while bleeding aplenty after having sex.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

My husband sent me one about a year ago.

I replied back, "who's this?"


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> My husband sent me one about a year ago.
> 
> I replied back, "who's this?"


You're husband is a lucky man, you must make him smile aplenty.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes, my hubby has sent me one...but it was all of him and that just happened to be....prominent. I was out of town and really missing him.....

I might ask him for one later today - that would rev him up lol

Hopefully no one would tattle on me. tattle tales make me laugh, and not the good kind of laugh....the "how sad you are" kind.

https://youtu.be/jiUCjylx2d0


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

VermiciousKnid said:


> I saw a Japanese game show on the HBO "Real Sex" series once where they had a **** lineup. Only the men were on one side of a plywood wall and all stuck their ****s through holes like glory holes. The ladies had to find their husband's ****. They looked at them, played with them, sucked them hard, and some even got them off so they could see how they cum. Only 1 of the 3 women I saw picked out the right ****.


They put random mens penis' in their mouth? Eeeeeewwww! STD risk much? Gross.


I can't imagine my husband sending me one, and I'd never send him (or anyone) nudes of me...these days you never know where they'll end up.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My camera doesn't zoom that much.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does the camera add 10lbs in this case?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Couple111 said:


> Hey guys do you send your wife d.ck pics? Also do you think if u sent her 4 random guys d.ck pic and included yours in there would she be able to tell which one is yours?


*Oh, you're not telling me that my RSXW could differentiate with absolute clarity between the many she's had, both legitimately and illegitimately, in her sordid lifetime! 

She's a real "erector inspector!"*


----------



## cmrsmr (Dec 14, 2018)

I love when Hubs send d*ck pics! I request them! I also send him nudes. And yes, I can pick his out of a lineup. Could you pick her boobs out of a lineup?? They’re just as different as genitals.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

cmrsmr said:


> I love when Hubs send d*ck pics! I request them! I also send him nudes. And yes, I can pick his out of a lineup. Could you pick her boobs out of a lineup?? They’re just as different as genitals.


I love that your face is your avatar and you post this! I guess you are not in a highly visible job huh?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

personofinterest said:


> If my husband did this to me, I would send an eye roll emoji back (the lineup, I mean). Or I might pick the ugliest, smallest one on purpose. Then I might block him and buy him some baby diapers on the way home.
> 
> I feel sorry for any wife whose sad little husband would do this.


Absolutely. I have no idea why men think its a turn on to send women a picture of their ****. Thank goodness for a husband who wouldn't do it.:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

You know it used to be the simple "Does size matter" thread......technological evolution at it's best....or worst pending your perspective.

Speaking of which I can't hardly believe there isn't a new "size matters" thread going yet...

And just so I don't get the off topic whipping ...... Yes she could .....no we don't do that.


----------



## cmrsmr (Dec 14, 2018)

What difference does my job make? Am I supposed to be embarrassed? You sound pretty judgmental there.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

The funny thing is that for folks who do this, do you realize they are stored on your phone company servers? Do you realize that OTHERS can see this and they are in fact NOT as private as you think? You THINK that they are protected -- they are not.
Just beware....


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Mr.Married said:


> You know it used to be the simple "Does size matter" thread......technological evolution at it's best....or worst pending your perspective.
> 
> Speaking of which I can't hardly believe there isn't a new "size matters" thread going yet...
> 
> And just so I don't get the off topic whipping ...... Yes she could .....no we don't do that.


This is a size matters thread. Actually a very good and novel one. Can she pick your **** out of a **** line up? One of the top ten **** questions ever asked.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

SunnyT said:


> THIS is where tattoos would be appreciated!


Mine, when soft would simply say, "Welcome". When the chicks on the other side of the plywood wall started playing with it, it would say, "Welcome to Georgia. Have a wonderful day."


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

VladDracul said:


> Mine, when soft would simply say, "Welcome". When the chicks on the other side of the plywood wall started playing with it, it would say, "Welcome to Georgia. Have a wonderful day."


Old jokes are the best.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Not sure if she could. I'm not sure I could pick her kitty out of a line up either.

More than likely, we could but never going to happen.

We have sent nudes to each other when we were separated for months at a time but no close up genital shots.

I'm actually surprised that OP can even take a selfie of his penis.

I would think someone else would have to do it at at least 20 ft.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> *Not sure if she could. I'm not sure I could pick her kitty out of a line up either.*
> 
> More than likely, we could but never going to happen.
> 
> ...


*Not sure if shown a generic picture, that Ol' Arb could even tell you what a "kitty" is ~ it's been so damn long since I've seen one!

Probably wouldn't even know what to do with it anyway!*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

:surprise:


arbitrator said:


> *Not sure if shown a generic picture, that Ol' Arb could even tell you what a "kitty" is ~ it's been so damn long since I've seen one!
> 
> Probably wouldn't even know what to do with it anyway!*


:laugh: The universe is not in balance. Hope you find a nice kitty of your own.:wink2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> :surprise:
> 
> :laugh: *The universe is not in balance. Hope you find a nice kitty of your own.*:wink2:


*Oh, God yes!

Absolutely the best Christmas wish that I've ever received!*


----------



## dpoohclock (Apr 30, 2019)

If she was really into that sort of thing, I would maybe consider it. 

Honestly though, I kinda hold it as a badge of honor that I've never taken a pic of it nor obviously sent a pic of it to anyone. I've heard from too many gals that they typically don't like d*ck pics, so why join that group. 

In the dating realms, there are plenty of guys who send those pics, and I can't even count how many gals complained to me about them. 
Funny counterpoint is when I was dating, I accrued quite a large pile of boob shots. A lot of women send those out without any request.. I wasn't complaining though, rather enjoyed getting those texts.

To each their own I guess.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Cool zombie thread! 

I like to snap a photo of my balls. With the caption "we're like two peas in a pod"

Yes, they are that small... :crying:


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I once sent her a **** pic...and she immediately recognized it as **** Cheney so there is that.;-)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> Did you actually check the date of this thread?


Naw, he just searched for threads about penis pics because his wife isn't into that sort of thing.:wink2:


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Not sure if she could. I'm not sure I could pick her kitty out of a line up either.
> 
> More than likely, we could but never going to happen.
> 
> ...


*
*

Oh, snap, Conan! Good one.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

3Xnocharm said:


> I knew who the OP was on this thread before I even opened it.
> 
> Geez, does your WHOLE LIFE and IDENTITY revolve around your d!ck???


He's a man.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

dpoohclock said:


> If she was really into that sort of thing, I would maybe consider it.
> 
> Honestly though, I kinda hold it as a badge of honor that I've never taken a pic of it nor obviously sent a pic of it to anyone. I've heard from too many gals that they typically don't like d*ck pics, so why join that group.
> 
> ...


I have no idea why any man would think that most women would want a pic of their genitals or be turned on by it.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Diana7 said:


> I have no idea why any man would think that most women would want a pic of their genitals or be turned on by it.


Probably because any attractive woman's vagina would turn them on.

I realize you said "most" women, but it is kinda deflating when women say penises are gross, or that they're not turned on by them at all. But I guess women view penises like spit. If it's your own spit (your husband's penis), it's not gross. Someone elses spit (random penis), totally gross.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I keep saying I'm going to start an online website for women to post their unsolicited **** pics. I'm going to call it www.cockboard.com


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Lostinthought61 said:


> I once sent her a **** pic...and she immediately recognized it as **** Cheney so there is that.;-)


I did that too, she was not amused.


----------

